# $3000 budget



## mountandog (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm a new member here.

I want to put in a system with a $3000 budget. I already have my 60" TV, have a wired room for 5.1/2, have also wired other rooms so I can put speakers in them. But I want to start with my main family room.

Old equipment that I have that could be of possible use is a Denon POA 2200 amp, which has an output around 200W per channel. It has A/B output. I also have a couple of Klipsch Heresy speakers. Also a Denon PA 1100 (probably useless for this) Not sure how good they'd be in this type of application but this combination has been great from a stereo perspective. Could use the amp to drive a subwoofer, outdoor speakers, or speakers in another room???

My room is about 15x25 with the long wall open to the rest of the house, so I probably need some oomph.

So I figure at the least I need, a receiver or separates, and some speakers. I have read a lot online, but the choices and prices are so wide ranging that I get somewhat overwhelmed.

Any recommendations on equipment or advice on how to narrow things down would be appreciated.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

With klipsch fronts you may want to look to the RF line from klipsch for a timber match. You can look into AVRs with a front preamp out so you can use the existing power amp. 

As for AVRs... the newer crop of Yamaha are very nice as is the X line from denon. I'm sure you'll get many suggestions from people pointing you to onkyo.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

mountandog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a new member here.
> 
> ...


id get a third Heresy used, that way you'd be matched across the front (the RF line doesn't timbre match the Heritage line). I'd put the Denon POA 2200 on the rears and buy a three channel amp for the front. 

Ok prices: 
Front amp: Emotiva XPA-3. $719
Prepro : Emotiva UMC -200 $499
Used Heresy for center: no more than $200 or less
Rears: Klipsch RS (timbre match not as important on the rears) ...$300

That leaves you about $1200 for a pair of powered subs or just one great sub (SVS, HSU, PA are the usual suspects or you could check the HTS classifieds :T )


----------



## mountandog (Dec 30, 2013)

prerich said:


> id get a third Heresy used, that way you'd be matched across the front (the RF line doesn't timbre match the Heritage line). I'd put the Denon POA 2200 on the rears and buy a three channel amp for the front.
> 
> Ok prices:
> Front amp: Emotiva XPA-3. $719
> ...


Isn't the Heresy too big for a center channel? Not sure how I'd place it.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Denon AVR X3000

105 Watts X 7.2 channels 

Audyssey MultiEQXT

Ultra HD 4K upscaling 

Free Shipping, No Tax

Pre-Out and 7.2 channels

+$549 Refurb
++++++++


Denon AVR X4000

125 Watts 

Audyssey MultiEQXT32

Ultra HD 4K Upscaling

Free Shipping/No Tax

Pre-out and 7.2 channels

$849 Refurb


+++++++++++


I like my old Denon 3805 must be 6 or 7 years old. 125 Watts and sounds great and all of my upgrades in cables etc etc gives more clarity and detail. 

These prices are 1/2 retail prices at Accessories4Less. These are all the newest Audio and Video formats. Before you buy anything - doing a search of "Customer Feedback" from a min of 3 on-line retail companies is always advised. I have not had a chance to search yet...


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

By the way - Welcome to HTS. That was a goood question I can't wait to hear the answers you'll get..., be patient.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

mountandog said:


> Isn't the Heresy too big for a center channel? Not sure how I'd place it.


 not if it's on the floor...that's where mine is  . Three heresy speakers straight across. Common for heritage owners.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Look for a used Klipsch KV3 center to run with your Heresy's in the front.

Do you have the system along the long wall with the opening behind? If so, I would think it would be really nice to do:

Klipsch Hersey/KV3 main and centre with the 2200 powering the mains. Then perhaps a Denon AVR powering the centre some rear surrounds (in ceiling or something hanging from a bracket from the ceiling and try out some front height speakers since your side surrounds would be to far away unless you put them on stand on either side of the listening area which will probably be nailed by the WAF (wife acceptance factor)


Since the POA2200 doesn't have Denon link for auto power up there is no real reason you must go with a Denon receiver.


----------

